# WTB Alexander Paris Texas bicycle rocket bike or frame



## Sped Man (Nov 27, 2014)

If you have the complete bike or just the frame please PM me with price and photos. Thanks


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 11, 2014)

Still looking for a frame.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 25, 2014)

Still looking...


----------



## Pistelpete (Dec 26, 2014)

What year is this? Way cool


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 16, 2015)

still looking


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 17, 2015)

-I believe it is a 1939 Rocket


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2015)

This one has been on Ebay now for about five years. Maybe an offer could finally get it removed! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930S-ALEXA...514?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e98312542


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 17, 2015)

At that price it will remain on Ebay for another 5  years. Personally, I see a $2500 bike maybe if the chain guard and chain could be attached  $3000 bike. Right now that seller is  fishing for a sucker with more money in his pockets than brains. Eventually he will land one. It will take some time though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> At that price it will remain on Ebay for another 5  years. Personally, I see a $2500 bike maybe if the chain guard and chain could be attached  $3000 bike. Right now that seller is  fishing for a sucker with more money in his pockets than brains. Eventually he will land one. It will take some time though.




I really don't care for these and have no idea what they go for. That said this bike does have some good parts to include the Wald tomahawk stem and SW Golden Meteor speedo. So shoot him an offer of $2500 cash and see what happens? Most he can do is say no. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 18, 2015)

No luck, their lowest is $5K. There is no reasoning with an unreasonable person I guess  For that kind of money I can pick up a really nice restored Schwinn Autocycle from my friend and still have lunch money for the week :-0 Why do people ask caviar prices for a cheeseburger bike is a mystery to me with so many beautiful prewar bicycles to choose from.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2015)

If you can get that AC for under $5k I don't know what you are waiting on! Ten times better than an Alexander and probably a much better ride. If you are gonna pass please send me the particulars--I've been missing my jewel tank that I sold. V/r Shawn


----------

